# Twitter-based rps



## Kelise (Jun 6, 2011)

What do you all think of them, as compared to other rp formats?

I used to only do forum-based, quite like the kind we have here. I've been on twitter rps for almost a year now and they're quite different, in the way you sometimes get quite a lot of followers. My John Watson (Sherlock BBC) has almost 5,500 followers. They're quite fun in the way they're focused on dialogue - you have to get your point across with speech only, which I think is an interesting test for writers 

I ask because a friend and I are starting an x-men based rp - set partway in the latest movie (First Class) while they're collecting the students and Erik and Xavier are still friends. Only characters taken so far as Prof X and Mystique.

The only problem is getting the characters filled in the first place. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas for what we could do to fill? (And if anyone here is interested, feel free to ask any questions ;D) There are places where you can say what characters you're looking for, but the people who seem to follow them are people who can't get into any rp anywhere else. We're after people of quality - hence why I thought I'd ask here, as our tastes are quite refined!


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Katharine,

I'm rather new to the social media scene, and don't know the lingo.  What is an RPS?


----------



## Behelit (Jun 7, 2011)

Black Dragon said:


> Hey Katharine,
> 
> I'm rather new to the social media scene, and don't know the lingo.  What is an RPS?



I think she meant rps as in roleplays.

I'm a relatively big fan of the X-Men, but not familiar enough with the First Class storyline. Unfortunately, I'm an rp virgin, otherwise I'd be interested. That also entails that I'm unsure of ways to recruit for an rp, asking here would be a good start I suppose.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 7, 2011)

Oops, sorry, yes, RPs is roleplays.

And I think not being familiar would be okay, Behelit, First Class basically showed Xavier and Erik hunting down mutants and trying to recruit them - we're not really going to follow the plot of the movie, just take that point of time in their lives.

As an example, this is what the Sherlock twitter roleplay I'm in looks like (the top tweets are the most recent): Twitter

...Which may look a little confusing, now I'm trying to view it as an outsider. Prof X and Mystique may start in the next few days though, so you'd be more than welcome to make an account and watch before deciding if you want to join in


----------



## Behelit (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd be interested in playing Nightcrawler, MAYBE Colossus. I can also ask my gf if she is interested in Jubilee. That is.. if you are recruiting either of those characters. I don't believe Nightcrawler or Jubilee make an appearance that early in the X-Men history, but I'd much prefer taking his role.

Sounds like a fun concept. Let me know.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup, sounds good ^^ Make twitter accounts for yourselves and add 'groovymutation' and 'callmemystique' to your twitter lists, and the Prof will 'find' you both whenever you're ready.

As for 'icons' for your twitter accounts, would it be possible for you to use movie!verse style pictures, rather than comic? I think Jubilee was in the movies, or in deleted scenes, at least... Hrm, may be difficult to find icons... If not, could always find icons of the actresses who played her? 
But if you'd both really rather comic style icons, that's okay too ^^ 

Yay, I hope you like it


----------



## Derin (Jun 8, 2011)

I've never tried them.

I used to play on the yahoo chat rps years ago. Chat has changed since then, I think. Wouldn't twitter rps be quite similar? (My real concern is the character limit. Most posts in live rping should be short, but occasionally you need a long one.)


----------



## Kelise (Jun 8, 2011)

Occasionally we do 'tweet' a few in a row, yes. It helps you become eloquent though, and I like, as a writer, figuring out better and shorter ways of saying what my character needs to say. But yes, we do ramble on for three tweets instead sometimes 

I think it would be quite similar to chat rps though, yes  Does the link to the Sherlock rp make it seem any clearer?


----------



## Behelit (Jun 8, 2011)

Alright, I'm @Nightcrawlr and she is @MallBabeJubilee. We're both following you, I'm assuming that is the equivalent of adding. Not sure, I'm new to twitter as well. We are both using comic icons, sorry if that conflicts with your intentions.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 8, 2011)

That's totally fine ^^ Added  Problem is, I'm flying to Melbourne tonight and I'll be away for a week  Hopefully others will join in and you'll all have an awesome time while I'm away.


----------



## Behelit (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm flying to Florida tomorrow night, and will be dealing with family for the following week. I should still be able to keep up either way. Likewise with the forums.

Is there any context to the rp or is it just sort of tweeting in-character?


----------

